# 6 Gallon Carboy is back



## Tom (Apr 3, 2011)

6 Gallon Carboy $28.07 FREE SHIPPING

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VFXW5W?_encoding=UTF8&tag=hombrefin-20&linkCode=as3&camp=15041&creative=373501


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 3, 2011)

Link is not working......


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2011)

If this dont work search 6 gallon carboy


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 3, 2011)

This is a good price for you? The LBOP sells them for that price to me


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Link is not working......



not sure why
http://www.amazon.com/Paklab-Glass-Carboy-Liter-1-9-Pound/dp/B002VFXW5W/ref=sr_1_cc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301865123&sr=1-2-catcorr


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> This is a good price for you? The LBOP sells them for that price to me


I getit cheaper. BUTT, some dont have those prices.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 3, 2011)

Are these the same Italian carboys all the LHBS have these days? They are more like 24 liters instead of 23 liters.


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes Mike. Thats all they make anymore


----------



## BobF (Apr 3, 2011)

There was another thread about these a while ago. I just received 10 of them last week. Some others ordered and received well.

The packaging is much improved since they've started selling them again.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 4, 2011)

BobF said:


> There was another thread about these a while ago. I just received 10 of them last week. Some others ordered and received well.
> 
> The packaging is much improved since they've started selling them again.



Good to know - i just ordered 4 of them!!!


----------



## robie (Apr 4, 2011)

Man! I already have about 14 carboys. Why is it I want to go out there on that site and order 5 or 6 more? Have I gone over the edge?

If I haven't gone over yet, my wife would likely help more over the edge (of a cliff), if I order any more!!!

Nah, I think I have enough... until Fall.


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2011)

robie said:


> Man! I already have about 14 carboys. Why is it I want to go out there on that site and order 5 or 6 more? Have I gone over the edge?
> 
> If I haven't gone over yet, my wife would likely help more over the edge (of a cliff), if I order any more!!!
> 
> Nah, I think I have enough... until Fall.




Robie,
You have NO IDEA what over the top is do ya..

I passed that and it's called something else.. Butt, not sure what that word is.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Tom said:


> Robie,
> You have NO IDEA what over the top is do ya..
> 
> I passed that and it's called something else.. Butt, not sure what that word is.



...Hoarders ?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 4, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> ...Hoarders ?



I'm NOT a hoarder! I'm a collector!


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 4, 2011)

Repeat that over and over....

I still won't believe it.

I have enough... I can't drink all I have NOW!!

That is a good price for my area.

Debbie


----------



## whine4wine (Apr 4, 2011)

I got 2 of them, think I might get a couple more.
Good price with free shipping!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 5, 2011)

If you have to wade through a sea of carboys to get to your wine......

You might just be a ..........


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2011)

Mike

If you want blank filled I have the answer

_"You might just be a .....TOM....." _


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL...

There is another option, I guess...

Get a bigger house!!

Debbie


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 14, 2011)

4 for 4!!! None of the were broken or cracked!! Actually got them about 3 weeks earlier than originally estimated!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 14, 2011)

They seem to be shipping out pretty fast these days!


----------



## gird123 (Sep 27, 2011)

*4 for $120*

I ordered 4 of the amazon carboys by paklab for 30 dollars each or 120 total and as a prime member they were delivered in 2 days! They now are in 3 boxes each. 

I was using 4 of the plastic water jugs from homedepot. I have done two 30 days kits in each and they all turned out fine, no difference in taste from the 7 glass carboys i have. Then on the first of the 3rd round of kits i have noticed a strong taste of plastic(first 5 gal i dumped in 1.5 years). So i racked and threw all the plastic jugs away. Still have 2 better bottles no diff there so far. Buy GLASS. 

NATE


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 27, 2011)

I just ordered one more ...  Thanks for the post


----------



## gwm72513 (Sep 28, 2011)

They wont ship to my address!! :O

And the Canadian Amazon doesn't stock any carboys. Blasted.


----------

